# New Army Dress regulations unveiled



## MilEME09 (9 Oct 2018)

New Dress regulations were publicly unveiled today, pictures are on the facebook version of the announcement and I am sure on the DWAN as well.

meet your new PT dress, No. 5C Dress








full link.
http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/news-publications/national-news-details-no-menu.page?doc=army-policy-that-addresses-cadpat-uniform-wear-rolls-out/jmw44ckp


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2018)

> Approximately *$750,000* is being spent to design and acquire new badges.




Wow....just....wow....

 :facepalm:


----------



## runormal (9 Oct 2018)

If only we could procure radios and trucks at such speeds. Oh well, at least I can grow a beard.


----------



## FSTO (9 Oct 2018)

Well since the RCN went full NASCAR, the Army is feeling left out!  :facepalm:
 :rofl:


----------



## my72jeep (9 Oct 2018)

What’s old is new.


----------



## brihard (9 Oct 2018)

I can't wait to see the ridiculous mock-'qualification' badges the razor wits in our JR's mess come up with.


----------



## Haggis (9 Oct 2018)

Before I stick up any of my 4 decades worth of qualification badges (some of which are obsolete but still pretty cool)... I need a new shirt.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Oct 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see the ridiculous mock-'qualification' badges the razor wits in our JR's mess come up with.



"I got my language profile!" http://www.cpgear.com/create_products/English-Fran-ais-Badge?c=3182787&c_p=4&dp=2&n=81396057

More at: http://www.cpgear.com/blank/Morale-Patches?c=3182787

Or, design your own at: http://www.cpgear.com/shop?pn=1


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Oct 2018)

Always nice to see a bit more lipstick on a pig.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2018)

runormal said:
			
		

> If only we could procure radios and trucks at such speeds. Oh well, at least I can grow a beard.


$750,000 buys about 12 top end manpack radios or likely only 2 trucks.

Patches were probably easier to push through the PSPC procurement labyrinth.


----------



## brihard (9 Oct 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> "I got my language profile!" http://www.cpgear.com/create_products/English-Fran-ais-Badge?c=3182787&c_p=4&dp=2&n=81396057
> 
> More at: http://www.cpgear.com/blank/Morale-Patches?c=3182787
> 
> Or, design your own at: http://www.cpgear.com/shop?pn=1



That English/Francais dude at a desk badge is RCMP and actually enforced in some places... usually pinned to the name tag.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Oct 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That English/Francais dude at a desk badge is RCMP and actually enforced in some places... usually pinned to the name tag.



Get it in velcro with CADPAT backing, in high-viz.


----------



## MilEME09 (9 Oct 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> $750,000 buys about 12 top end manpack radios or likely only 2 trucks.
> 
> Patches were probably easier to push through the PSPC procurement labyrinth.



Isn't that amount under the threshold required to need Treasury Board approval?


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2018)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Isn't that amount under the threshold required to need Treasury Board approval?


Dunno, don't have my green procurement skill badge.


----------



## MilEME09 (9 Oct 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Dunno, don't have my green procurement skill badge.



The only bright side to this is it will cut the number of people asking if I am a vehicle tech just because I have a RCEME cap badge. Assuming they look at my left arm of course.......


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Oct 2018)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> New Dress regulations were publicly unveiled today, pictures are on the facebook version of the announcement and I am sure on the DWAN as well.
> 
> meet your new PT dress, No. 5C Dress
> 
> ...



Good to see that the Army will buy me an Airborne t-shirt, or the regimental equivalent in other arms/services.  :


----------



## Haggis (10 Oct 2018)

I find it amusing that the new badges are referred to as "Garrison Dress Badges".  What's old is new again.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Oct 2018)

Just another way of d;(k measuring. I’d prefer the suckmeter patch.


----------



## McG (10 Oct 2018)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> What’s old is new.


In another vein of this, I have noted a lot of units now moving rank insignia from centre of chest to the Velcro arm patch while wearing fighting order ... right back to where it was before Velcro on the previous olive combats.

I hear Ottawa will not pursue this $0 solution but will instead develop upgrades to armour and tacvests so that these will have new locations to attach Velcro rank somewhere in the front of one’s torso.


----------



## FSTO (10 Oct 2018)

MCG said:
			
		

> In another vein of this, I have noted a lot of units now moving rank insignia from centre of chest to the Velcro arm patch while wearing fighting order ... right back to where it was before Velcro on the previous olive combats.
> 
> I hear Ottawa will not pursue this $0 solution but will instead develop upgrades to armour and tacvests so that these will have new locations to attach Velcro rank somewhere in the front of one’s torso.



 :facepalm:


----------



## dapaterson (10 Oct 2018)

MCG said:
			
		

> In another vein of this, I have noted a lot of units now moving rank insignia from centre of chest to the Velcro arm patch while wearing fighting order ... right back to where it was before Velcro on the previous olive combats.
> 
> I hear Ottawa will not pursue this $0 solution but will instead develop upgrades to armour and tacvests so that these will have new locations to attach Velcro rank somewhere in the front of one’s torso.



Clearly, we need Health Services to begin surgically implanting velcro into the foreheads of all people who wear an Army DEU to they can stick their rank there and have it visible, regardless of the uniform being worn.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Oct 2018)

MCG said:
			
		

> In another vein of this, I have noted a lot of units now moving rank insignia from centre of chest to the Velcro arm patch while wearing fighting order ... right back to where it was before Velcro on the previous olive combats.
> 
> I hear Ottawa will not pursue this $0 solution but will instead develop upgrades to armour and tacvests so that these will have new locations to attach Velcro rank somewhere in the front of one’s torso.



Maybe they should upgrade the ICE and wet weather jackets first so that we can utilize one rank identifier, not two. Then we could eliminate troops wandering around with no rank on their outerwear because the RQ is short of the old slip-on style but has plenty of Velcro ones...


----------



## CBH99 (10 Oct 2018)

New life business plan.

Start up a small drop-ship company, based in my den.  Await an announcement for bidding for the never ending supply of patches & badges from the Government of Canada, valued at $750,000.

Drop-ship patches & badges to said customer.  Keep profit.  Retire without financial worry.


This is a lesson for all of us that we're all in the wrong line of work, more than anything  :cheers: rancing:


----------



## Spencer100 (10 Oct 2018)

Ok then  

to setup dropship company:


Legals - $5,000.00

Gov certs $150,000.0+++ 

Ottawa based "consultant" to navigate PWGSC $250,000.00

Bid response $25,000.00+

Travel entertainment $15,000.00

Misc  $25,000.00

OK lets round it to $450,000.00 to get ready to bid...I am being very light on these figures.


----------



## Haggis (10 Oct 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Before I stick up any of my 4 decades worth of qualification badges (some of which are obsolete but still pretty cool)... I need a new shirt.



But, seriously.  I have one faded but serviceable and two "good condition" old style shirts without all the new Velcro.  So do a lot of other people.  As with a  lot of other people, my clothing stores will not exchange my old pattern shirts for new pattern shirts because they still have some wear in them and the new shirts are in short supply in my size.  Perhaps spending $750K on more shirts should have come before new patches that many people cannot currently wear.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Oct 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> But, seriously.  I have one faded but serviceable and two "good condition" old style shirts without all the new Velcro.  So do a lot of other people.  As with a  lot of other people, my clothing stores will not exchange my old patter shirts for new pattern shirts because they still have some wear in them and the new shirts are in short supply in my size.  Perhaps spending $750K on more shirts should have come before new patches that many people cannot currently wear.



I'm jealously protecting my old style shirts precisely so that I don't have to participate in the 'patchy one upmanship' game


----------



## FSTO (10 Oct 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> But, seriously.  I have one faded but serviceable and two "good condition" old style shirts without all the new Velcro.  So do a lot of other people.  As with a  lot of other people, my clothing stores will not exchange my old patter shirts for new pattern shirts because they still have some wear in them and the new shirts are in short supply in my size.  Perhaps spending $750K on more shirts should have come before new patches that many people cannot currently wear.



Maybe if all those folks in Ottawa wandering about their air conditioned office towers would return their CADPAT uniforms there would be more than enough for the folks who actually need them.


----------



## AC 011 (10 Oct 2018)

Yay.  Another "squirrel" to distract away from the larger failings of our procurement system.  

Can't deliver vehicles on time.  
Can't buy (new) fighters.  
Can't buy (good) boots.    
Etc. Etc. 

But hey, here are some nifty velcro garrison badges.  See! The system works.

But then again, I have been accused of being overly cynical at times....


----------



## Quirky (10 Oct 2018)

I'll make sure to hang onto my slip-on style, velcroless, combat top until the thing is see-through.

On another note, who in their right mind does any sort of PT with boots? Sounds like a VAC claim waiting to happen.


----------



## dangerboy (10 Oct 2018)

Quirky said:
			
		

> On another note, who in their right mind does any sort of PT with boots? Sounds like a VAC claim waiting to happen.



People that do rucksack marches


----------



## dimsum (10 Oct 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Maybe if all those folks in Ottawa wandering about their air conditioned office towers would return their CADPAT uniforms there would be more than enough for the folks who actually need them.



Same for aircrew.  We don't wear CADPAT but have 4 sets of pristine ones.  I'm shocked that we weren't told to return them along with rucks and sleeping bags.


----------



## dimsum (10 Oct 2018)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Maybe they should upgrade the ICE and wet weather jackets first so that we can utilize one rank identifier, not two. Then we could eliminate troops wandering around with no rank on their outerwear because the RQ is short of the old slip-on style but has plenty of Velcro ones...



Even simpler solution:  

- Find a slip-on and sew velcro (the fuzzy part) to the front.  
- Stick the velcro ranks to slip-on.
- ???
- Profit


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Oct 2018)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> People that do rucksack marches



Then wear combats. 

(awaiting Iron Man/Mountain Man rebuttal from someone on here)


----------



## MJP (10 Oct 2018)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Then wear combats.
> 
> (awaiting Iron Man/Mountain Man rebuttal from someone on here)



Meh, either way is fine, usually carrying weapons = combat and leisurely stroll with pack is PT top.  

I go to the gym at lunch in combats and often throw on a PT shirt so I don't sweat in my t shirt I will be wearing for the rest of the day.  So glad they made it an official dress so I don't get jacked up.  /s


----------



## Infanteer (10 Oct 2018)

Quirky said:
			
		

> On another note, who in their right mind does any sort of PT with boots? Sounds like a VAC claim waiting to happen.



To quote a British PTI, "Well, what are you going to do when you actually get in combat, switch into Nike shoes?"

I try and do PT in combat boots once a week.  This includes putting the ruck on and shuffling/tabbing out a "Truscott Trot."


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Oct 2018)

Quirky said:
			
		

> On another note, who in their right mind does any sort of PT with boots? Sounds like a VAC claim waiting to happen.



Really? Awesome... I've got a few thousand miles of that kind of PT to claim then


----------



## Gorgo (10 Oct 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> $750,000 buys about 12 top end manpack radios or likely only 2 trucks.
> 
> Patches were probably easier to push through the PSPC procurement labyrinth.



Imagine what the cost would be if they elected to get LOW-VISIBILITY brigade patches for CADPAT like the Americans do it.

How much would THAT cost?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Oct 2018)

Max Power said:
			
		

> Yay.  Another "squirrel" to distract away from the larger failings of our procurement system.
> 
> Can't deliver vehicles on time.
> Can't buy (new) fighters.
> ...


----------



## runormal (11 Oct 2018)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Imagine what the cost would be if they elected to get LOW-VISIBILITY brigade patches for CADPAT like the Americans do it.
> 
> How much would THAT cost?



 Well really both badges should exist in both forms. We need a high vis for Garrison and a low vis for field work.


----------



## dimsum (11 Oct 2018)

runormal said:
			
		

> Well really both badges should exist in both forms. We need a high vis for Garrison and a low vis for field work.



And coordinated changing of low-to-high vis patches upon returning from the field!  A "change parade", even!

 :rofl:


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Oct 2018)

runormal said:
			
		

> Well really both badges should exist in both forms. We need a high vis for Garrison and a low vis for field work.



We already have that: hi and lo visibility Canada Flags. Might as well go the 'whole hog.'


----------



## AC 011 (11 Oct 2018)

For the various qual/skill badges that will come about....    Agreed. 

Div/Bde patches are to be issued.  But then, does anyone (outside the Good Idea Fairy Office) really want Div and/or Bde patches anyway?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Oct 2018)

bling is the thing these days!


----------



## AC 011 (11 Oct 2018)

So it would seem.  So, I too will be keeping my old style shirts as long as possible.


----------



## Pusser (11 Oct 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> And coordinated changing of low-to-high vis patches upon returning from the field!  A "change parade", even!
> 
> :rofl:



Surely, somewhere an adjutant is writing an OPORD as we speak...


----------



## Gorgo (11 Oct 2018)

Ah, yes, the REMFs need to have even MORE influence on normal soldiers' lives.  Forgot all about that...!


----------



## BDTyre (11 Oct 2018)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> To quote a British PTI, "Well, what are you going to do when you actually get in combat, switch into Nike shoes?"



Why not? The Spetsnaz famously wore knock-off Adidas (Mockba) and Chinese tennis shows in Afghanistan. They actually used Mockba right up until they stopped making them in 2011 and they switched to something a little more military.


----------



## Navy_Pete (11 Oct 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Clearly, we need Health Services to begin surgically implanting velcro into the foreheads of all people who wear an Army DEU to they can stick their rank there and have it visible, regardless of the uniform being worn.



That will be handy; if they do that the enemy can zero in on the high vis rank and be on target at no risk to the good idea club...


----------



## CombatDoc (12 Oct 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Clearly, we need Health Services to begin surgically implanting velcro into the foreheads of all people who wear an Army DEU to they can stick their rank there and have it visible, regardless of the uniform being worn.


Why stop there - include your service number, surname and initials, too. Kinda like Kurt Russell in the movie “Soldier”!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2018)

Does anyone know what the "red/burgundy thing" on the left collar is in this picture?

https://www.facebook.com/CAFOperations/photos/rpp.207409132619743/2381341988559769/?type=3&theater


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2018)

Looks like a Patriots Week (like Remembrance day) ribbon in Lativa.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2018)

Thanks!


----------

